

Mixergy: How Ideal Bite (a email newsletter company) sold for $20 Mil - bmcmanus
http://mixergy.com/jen-boulden-ideal-bite-interview/

======
jw84
Pilot Group backed this. Pilot Group also backed and sold off DailyCandy to
Comcast for $125 mil. Disney shut down Ideal Bite shortly after the
acquisition.

Was there ever really value in this company?

I will say yes, but getting that payday is tied more to who you know--Pilot--
than what you do.

~~~
awesom3
They merged it with their family.com's go green section so they have 500k
subscribers with 4k+ people coming in each month, so not really a bad deal.

